
When CSS Blocks - cpclermont
https://timkadlec.com/remembers/2020-02-13-when-css-blocks/
======
robocat
Summary:

If CSS is still being downloaded, inline scripts won’t run until that CSS
arrives.

The use of <link rel=preload …> to load CSS asynchronously means that these
stylesheets, which you’re presumably making asynchronous because they aren’t
very critical to page display, are given a very high priority by browsers,
blocking the script, and blocking the page from displaying.

